# moustress moving monday



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My apartment will be ready for me to move into on Monday, November 7!!

I am excited and surprised that this is moving forward as fast as it is. I've ordered a new mattress to be delivered Friday, and made arrangements for a moving truck and movers to be hired.

I almost have whiplash by the speed of these changes in my life. It's been 32 years since I had a place of my own, before my first marriage. It was a good time of my life. I have no idea what I'll be doing but I will have time, space and a little income from my disability claim.

Hopefully, the sadness of the thought of living alone will change into peace of mind. I told my therapist yesterday that there is an element of sadness involved, as I never wanted the way my life has played out the last few years. In a way, I feel like my wings are being clipped, as I have been having a good time traveling, camping, and so forth. I can still go camping if I want to, and I think my budget will allow for a trip to Winnipeg every now and then.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Congrats on your new place, moustress!

I can relate to your feelings as my life has been in the crapper for quite a few years and it wasn't until last year things started to easen up at least a little bit. Building a new life for oneself, alone, isn't the easiest thing to do. Especially on a small income. Hopefully your new home, once you're settled, will give you a feeling of having a safe base rather than something to tie you down.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, Zamwyn. I'm anticipating feeling pretty good. Now that I have a move-in date I am simply excited!


----------

